# Arvo Part-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten has to be one of the most depressive classical works I have heard in a very very long time. Absolutely stunningly beautiful, it captures the feelings of depression. Who else has listened to this or anything else by Arvo Part?


----------



## Guest

I rate all Arvo Parts later works, they are minimalist and beautiful, and Ben Britten is also high on my lists he just has not been widely played so a lot of new comers have no experience of his music, Rostropovich was a great friend and champion of Britten but he has gone now.


----------



## Sanctus493

I have an ECM recording of that piece, played by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, it's amazing. The CD also includes two versions of Fratres - one played by Keith Jarrett on piano and Gideon Kremer on violin, and one with the twelve cellists of the above orchestra, and Tabula Rasa played by Alfred Schnittke on prepared piano and Gideon Kremer on violin again, backed by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra. Highly recommended.


----------



## Zigomar

I think Pärt, is the most important composers of the century.
All his opus are very, very interesing. One of the last Festina Lente is awesome.


----------



## Cyclops

I've not heard any of Part's stuff, i tend to be wary of modern composers as theyre usually atonal art pieces.


----------



## Oneiros

Pärt is definitely one of the best contemporary composers. Stabat Mater & Fur Alina are my favourite works.

The emotion in all his music seems restrained, but intense... it touches a very deep current, which almost no other composer's music has done for me. The honesty of this music, the lack of artificiality, strikes at the heart directly. It's powerful stuff - I can only endure small doses.



Cyclops said:


> I've not heard any of Part's stuff, i tend to be wary of modern composers as theyre usually atonal art pieces.


I share your view on modern composers. Pärt is far from that though. Have a listen, and tell us what you think.


----------



## Celloman

I haven't listened to very much of Part, but I _have_ listened to In Memoriam. It always reminds me of tears, falling to the earth.  Would be the perfect piece to play in the end credits of a sad movie.


----------



## Cyclops

Oneiros said:


> Pärt is definitely one of the best contemporary composers. Stabat Mater & Fur Alina are my favourite works.
> 
> The emotion in all his music seems restrained, but intense... it touches a very deep current, which almost no other composer's music has done for me. The honesty of this music, the lack of artificiality, strikes at the heart directly. It's powerful stuff - I can only endure small doses.
> 
> I share your view on modern composers. Pärt is far from that though. Have a listen, and tell us what you think.


Just listened to his Spiegel im spiegel on youtube,lovely piece!


----------



## Cyclops

and I just found an excerpt from Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten,reminded me a little of the Gorecki. Would he be described as minimalist?


----------



## Guest

This is "Spiegel im spiegel" by Arvo Part I think you would call it minimalist??
http://www.box.net/shared/7ucvkau12d What do you think?


----------



## Oneiros

Part, Gorecki and others are considered "Holy Minimalists" according to this article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_minimalism


----------



## Cyclops

Andante said:


> This is "Spiegel im spiegel" by Arvo Part I think you would call it minimalist??
> http://www.box.net/shared/7ucvkau12d What do you think?


It is fabulous, must add it to my collection and find out more of Parts music(is it all in that style?)


----------



## Guest

It is from a CD called "ALINA" =ECM new series, 1591 449 958 2
A work in 5 mov with Piano, Piano-Violin. Piano-Cello, A......


----------



## Cyclops

Hmm, will have to Google Arvo Part, find out about the man.


----------



## Sanctus493

Cyclops said:


> Hmm, will have to Google Arvo Part, find out about the man.


Do it! Now!


----------



## Cyclops

Sanctus493 said:


> Do it! Now!


OK ok, chill man....


----------



## Cyclops

found some good stuff, quite interesting. He is compared to Gorecki and Taverner

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arvo_Pärt

I want to read more. Hey I never knew Rostropovich died last year!

http://www.arvopart.info/


----------



## Guest

Cyclops said:


> found some good stuff, quite interesting. He is compared to Gorecki and Taverner, I want to read more. Hey I never knew Rostropovich died last year!


I did mention Rostropovich at the beginning of this thread , I would put Tavernor above Part and Gorecki below Part, There was a good video of Rostropovich playing a Cello Son written for him by Britten, it does take a bit of work getting used to it


----------



## Zigomar

The most interesing is that Pärt create his music with several composition method. First was the tintinabulum, simulating the sound of the church bells or bells in general. Then the Tabula Rasa, composing without any idea before the exercise of the composition. Of this stage are the most famous composition of the estonian composer: Tabula Rasa, Festina Lente, Spiegel In Spiegel, etc. The last stage has other kind, but I don't know the details. This stage is so extrange. The opus that it represents it is Regina Mater del 2003. AWESOM!!


----------



## Rmac58

I have only one release by Part, Tabula Rasa and Collage uber BACH and Symphony 3. It's been a while since I've listened. I remember now why I bought it, and wonder why this is all I have.
If you get a chance, check out Einojuhani Rautavaara. I have several of his cd's.

I wouldn't know atonal music, art or not, without help. I enjoy both of the above composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I played Pärt's _Cantus_ in an orchestra a few years ago. The viola part is not exactly fun to play, but seeing a performance of the piece would be a remarkable expierience.


----------



## Kryten

I first heard _Tabula Rasa_ a couple of weeks ago - there's now rarely a day goes by that I don't listen to it. Simple, yet painfully beautiful - every so often, it hits this harmonic 'sweet spot' that sends tingles down the spine.


----------



## starthrower

I heard the piece for Britten on the radio about a month ago, and I liked it. Then I got the Naxos box set from the library, but couldn't get into the music. I'll have to try again in the future, bur normally I'm not attracted to minimalist music.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Personally I'm not into minimalist (and holy minimalist) music, but I have listened to Cantus several times. It's not a masterpiece of course, but I did like it.

I found Pärt's St. John Passion more interesting than Cantus, have this :










Well, I don't know if there exists a better performance.


----------



## Xaltotun

I love the _Cantus_. Probably the only piece I like that's made by a living composer...


----------



## Delicious Manager

Cyclops said:


> I've not heard any of Part's stuff, i tend to be wary of modern composers as theyre usually atonal art pieces.


This is PRECISELY the sort of small-minded, bigotted, ignorant over-generalisation that makes my blood boil. How wrong are you? Listen to some Pärt (for starters) and listen for yourself.

Strewth!


----------

